# Looking for a truck side plow mount



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

As the title says. I'm looking for a truck side mount to fit my 1999 Mazda/Ford Ranger. It doesn't matter what brand as I will be modifying it for my 22 Series sno-way plow. Now with that being said I'd like a mount to bolt to the frame and I'll modify the center section of the sno-way to that frame. I'm in The tri city area of Michigan. I would pay shipping if the price is right. 

Thank 
Joe


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's one , but are you sitting down for the price ? 

https://www.plowpartsdirect.com/snoway-ford-ranger-explorer


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah I've been to my local dealer, just over $1400 to convert my 22 series. This is the reason I'm looking for any make plow mount. I've use a uni-mount on my Jeep Cherokee with the sno-way 3 point center section. That worked great. Looking to do the same with this unit. The less fabricating and welding the better in my opinion.


----------

